
45 Secs Questionnaire on Data Sets for Research/Academia/Science - shapiro92
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSdRu1zWVK-LKtcdSJhZBWxMJCxTwoydPw0vStJCPR_qIZEB3A/viewform
======
Amir6
If these questions are for what I think they are, I think you are on to
something useful and becoming more and more important in future.

